# Army Builder 5th Edition Files Available



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

The updated Army Builder 3 5th Edition files are available for download on the http://www.ab40k.org website.

http://www.ab40k.org/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=viewdownload&cid=2

I've just downloaded and can confirm that it includes the new Marine Codex. :victory:


----------



## Zaden (Oct 21, 2008)

Saweet! I was just checking for them last night, only to be disappointed once again. Great news Jez! Thanks for the update.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

thanks heaps jez, thatl help out alot.

it also has the apoc reload expansion on it to.


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

Crap, now I have to dig out my Army builder disk and install it again 
I had given up on it for a bit there.


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

A word to the wise- while they have the new SM Codex, as of my last perusal, some of their points values were a bit screwed up.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Yeah, it has more bugs than an ant colony. Example - look at the points cost of a Typhoon missile launcher for a Land Speeder, then compare it to the cost listed in the book. Just a small difference.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

The sm codex file is still very much wip. The maintainers posted it after much begging from people who just wanted at least something to play around with. They are currently in the process of squashing bugs as fast as they can.

On a good note, just about every other datafile is bug free for the most part right now. Oh and do us a favour: if you find a bug, report it in the bugtracker on the main page for quicker response time as it REALLY helps us out. There are only a few programmers and maybe 2 or 3 of us beta testers so we can't spot all the bugs as quickly as we would like.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

The Wraithlord said:


> On a good note, just about every other datafile is bug free for the most part right now. Oh and do us a favour: if you find a bug, report it in the bugtracker on the main page for quicker response time as it REALLY helps us out. There are only a few programmers and maybe 2 or 3 of us beta testers so we can't spot all the bugs as quickly as we would like.


Wait, you work on the Army Builder datafiles, Wraithlord? Awesome, I'm gonna PM you every time I find a bug just to be a pest. :crazy:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

FYI there has been an update patch uploaded 2 days after the main patch to fix some of the Space marine dex issues.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

djinn24 said:


> FYI there has been an update patch uploaded 2 days after the main patch to fix some of the Space marine dex issues.


Thanks for the update..., the patch fixed an issue or 2 that I was having already.:victory:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

> Wait, you work on the Army Builder datafiles, Wraithlord? Awesome, I'm gonna PM you every time I find a bug just to be a pest


Yep. I am the beta tester for the Tau and Chaos files so feel free to send me any bugs you find Katie. It will actually help me and the programmers quite a bit.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

The patch Djinn mentioned can be found here
http://www.ab40k.org/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=viewdownload&cid=5
Took me more time for AB to open than it did to download it ;-)


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey Wraith what does a person have to do to get on the team?


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Being well past my teenage years I am having dramas getting into this armybuilder thing.

Could somebody please help with a simple guide to getting started?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

What part is giving you trouble?


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

How do we get the actual program? I can't find it anywhere...


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

clicky

heres the latest version of it.

its the full version of it but you have to enter your serial key to use every function.


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

where do I get a serial key?


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

you have to pay $39.99us to obtain it.

its still very usefull in demo mode, but not as good as the full mode.

i used to have the full version, but ive changed my email and can't remember the password for the email that i used for it either. it sucks, it truley sucks.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

There is a folder on your computer where it saves the serial key.
You could look for it and may find it.

When I found out that it did this, I went looking. I found several other keys for other software and Windows validation tools as well. Sometimes just going for a look-see helps.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Galahad said:


> What part is giving you trouble?


Right from step one.

ie do I buy something? Is there a paid for download? I know it may seem bizarre but until today if I had seen references to it I ignored them!

A little bit pissed today as it is remembrance sunday!

Absent friends.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

ahhh, ok.

Army Builder is a paid piece of software from a group called Lone Wolf Development. There's a free trial, but it limits the point size of lists you can make (500pts, I think). You can either buy a download or get it on a disc, there's lots of stores that sell it as well, about $30 if I recall.

After that you can search the updates (It's one of the first things the program will have you do) and grab files for whatever games you want. I like to get mine right from the site to make sure I got the freshest copy though.

From there it's pretty self-explanatory, but there's plenty of us here who can help if you need it.

As I said, it;s about $30, but it's handy. I like it.
Sure, I can use my mighty mental almanac of rules and codices to whip up a list with just a paper and pencil. or in a pinch, a flat surface and a sharp object...but the program takes all the effort out, makes it easy to just throw ideaqs out and whip up 'what if' lists.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Yes AB is probably one o fthe best pieces of software for 40k ever released, its really easy to make an army list and toss it up online etc. I loaded all my Eldar into it in about 20 minutes.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

> but the program takes all the effort out, makes it easy to just throw ideaqs out and whip up 'what if' lists.


That is what I like about it the most. I can quickly test out different shit in a matter of minutes, no calculator and such required. So very useful.


----------



## adienpryde (Jul 22, 2008)

How do I access the Deathwatch? I have it checked in the IG Allies but it won't show up. The previous version it would show up as an HQ for my Witch Hunters and Deamon Hunters now it is no where to be found.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

adienpryde said:


> How do I access the Deathwatch? I have it checked in the IG Allies but it won't show up. The previous version it would show up as an HQ for my Witch Hunters and Deamon Hunters now it is no where to be found.


Hrm... I'm having the same problem. Must've been a minor oversight on the part of the datafile creators. Just head over to ab40k.org and report the bug, they should get it fixed soon enough.


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

did you try selecting it from the start screen, ie when you select your army from the drop down list, there is the little clipboard button that you can click, and that is where some of the options are (for imperial guard, your doctorines, ect ect so on and henceforth). I know that i have to select deathwatch from this area. Hope this helps.


----------



## adienpryde (Jul 22, 2008)

Still can't seem to bring them up after the patch. They are checked as a IG Ally


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I had the same problem. Filed a bug report


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Galahad said:


> ahhh, ok.
> 
> Army Builder is a paid piece of software from a group called Lone Wolf Development. There's a free trial, but it limits the point size of lists you can make (500pts, I think). You can either buy a download or get it on a disc, there's lots of stores that sell it as well, about $30 if I recall.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much, it's unlikely to be available in Oman so looks like the download is the way ahead.

Thanks again.


----------



## STATIC (Feb 11, 2008)

Have the orks been sorted out in this latest release?

I was having problems with free weapons upgrades and mekboys costing me points in the 4th ed.

Also there was no inclusion for Ghazgkull.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Regarding the Deathwatch:

Apparently they wussed out and refuse to add it until GW issues an update FAQ for them (Read as Never). I suggested if they're not putting them in then they really should delete the option from the interface, otherwise everyone will think it's broken.

Orks seem ok. I recall they did a lot of updating besides just adding 5th ed stuff


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Another update for Army Builder. This fixes a lot of the SM problems that have shown up so far. There are a few other fixes that have been included in this release for other races as well

November 20th Army Builder updates.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Awesome, much thanks

Looks like they removed the deathwatch option
Wussies


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I wish GW was more proactive on the FAQs but that is for another topic. Cool I have to go download the new patch!


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

djinn24 said:


> Cool I have to go download the new patch!


And render all your current files unreadable. *sigh*


----------



## Sister Sin (Nov 27, 2007)

It often does that; rendering current files unreadable.

I note that the Tower of Skulls is not in the files although the Plague Tower of Nurgle is. Tower of Skulls is in Apoc Reloaded though. Perhaps they'll get it on the next go round.

It figures.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

If you export your army lists to html, you should be able to re-import them, or at least have a readable backup that you can reassemble manually.

Besides, army lists are easy enough to whip up in AB that i don;t sweat it.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Galahad said:


> If you export your army lists to html, you should be able to re-import them, or at least have a readable backup that you can reassemble manually.
> 
> Besides, army lists are easy enough to whip up in AB that i don;t sweat it.


I'll have to do that as far as changing them over to HTML, because I like to have one army list for every army (and sub-army, as far as Eldar Craftworlds, Space Marine Chapters, etc) ready to rock in case someone requires advice or needs a place to start. It also keeps me up to snuff on my rules.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

> And render all your current files unreadable. *sigh*


Lol Katie, you can imagine how I feel then as I get almost DAILY cvs updates of the files for bug testing and EACH ONE does that to my current lists . All in a good cause however.



> I note that the Tower of Skulls is not in the files although the Plague Tower of Nurgle is. Tower of Skulls is in Apoc Reloaded though. Perhaps they'll get it on the next go round.


Don't think Apoc Reloaded is being worked on quite yet as the maintainers had a sizable period of downtime awhile ago and now the new SM codex is really taking up their attention. Hell I had 15 bug notifications in my email today alone.


----------



## Sister Sin (Nov 27, 2007)

Interesting. Plague Tower of Nurgle is in Apoc Reloaded too, although now I think on it, the Plague Tower has a PDF on the GW site whereas the Tower of Skulls does that. That is probably the explanation right there.

I reckon they'll get around to it in good time.


----------

